# How do you move data from Training Peaks to Strava?



## joevdenne (Jun 2, 2015)

I tried a website called Tapiriik to sync it, but it does not seem to work anymore. I tried downloading my TP data. It was in the form of .gz files. Strava will not upload them. Then, I tried WinZip to convert the files to remove the .gz and could not figure out how to do it. Are there any other websites that sync the two websites? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I just used Tapariik yesterday and it successfully synced up my Strava and Garmin Connect accounts. So I'd say the site still works, but I don't use Training Peaks so I don't know if there is a bug there. I know that it does take a while vs when I used that page a lot a couple years ago. I also don't know if the webpage has to be kept open the whole time it is queuing things up and/or syncing for it to successfully work. I left my webpage open in the background yesterday while at work for several hours and let it do its thing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

.gz files are compressed using a format called Gzip. WinZip should be able to do it. Just open the file in that program, and then select the option to "extract" or "decompress" or similar language. Choose the destination, and done.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> .gz files are compressed using a format called Gzip. WinZip should be able to do it. Just open the file in that program, and then select the option to "extract" or "decompress" or similar language. Choose the destination, and done.


Or if you don't wanna pay/be nagged by winzip, go for 7zip. Free, open source.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

noapathy said:


> Or if you don't wanna pay/be nagged by winzip, go for 7zip. Free, open source.


That works, too. I only mentioned it because OP already tried it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> That works, too. I only mentioned it because OP already tried it.


Ahhh, you're totally right. I got confused. What I thought was advice was more of a mini-tutorial. Found a link to WinZip's directions just in case. :thumbsup:


----------

